
Covid-19 Simulator - carusooneliner
https://kart.shinyapps.io/CovidSim/
======
carusooneliner
Helper video that demonstrates how the app can be used:
[https://outklip.com/v/-M2XDVjxnjkVNVqfCszn](https://outklip.com/v/-M2XDVjxnjkVNVqfCszn)

